# If you have Farmtown on ******** please read.



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I just had a warning while on my farm (see below) and then all hell just let loose on my pc with windows firewall saying there was virus threats. It seems this warning is very genuine. Being a complete pc numpty I havent a clue what to do so I have deleted all personal information and am running scans and hopefully deleted the corrupted file, but it would seem it has something to do with Farmtown app being hijacked!

The message that kept popping up while i was farming;


Reported Attack Site!

This web site at 9removespyware.com has been reported as an attack site and has been blocked based on your security preferences.

Attack sites try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.

Some attack sites intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.

Advisory provided by  Google
Safe Browsing
Diagnostic page for 9removespyware.com

What is the current listing status for 9removespyware.com?

    Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this website may harm your computer.

    Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 1 time(s) over the past 90 days.

What happened when Google visited this site?

    Of the 7 pages that we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 0 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time that Google visited this site was on 2009-09-21, and the last time that suspicious content was found on this site was on 2009-09-20.

    This site was hosted on 2 network(s) including AS24940 (HETZNER), AS39369 (PORT80).

Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?

    Over the past 90 days, 9removespyware.com did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.

Has this site hosted malware?

    Yes, this site has hosted malicious software over the past 90 days. It infected 4 domain(s), including u2rthjsfr45ew.undonet.com/, therapytratz.noneto.com/, s2dh40flk.noneto.com/.

How did this happen?

    In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message.

Next steps:

    * Return to the previous page.
    * If you are the owner of this website, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Centre.


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Does this mean we should remove the app?


----------

